# colporrhaphy



## MNAVARA (May 13, 2010)

For procedure 57250 posterior colporrhaphy repair, which is a vaginal approach procedure, would the corresponding anesthesia code be 00942 (anesthesia for vaginal procedures, including colporrhaphy)? The anesthesia code reported was 00902 (anesthesia for anorectal procedures). This does not seem correct to me.


----------



## Valerie813 (May 26, 2010)

Your code would be 00942.


----------

